# Exciting news guys!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

First off, I am happy to announce that I am now a member of the NMC *yay!* Here's the proof









Secondly, I am proud to present my new little buba nephew, Micah  He was born at home on the 5th of October, at 1:43pm! 9 pounds, 1 week overdue  He's my brother's son 
Here's a few picture of the happy family together
















New brothers 









My mum's camera hates people, so they are all far more beautiful face to face


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awww gorg babys that little boy seems so pleased to be a big brother


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fabulous feel good photos.Congratulations on both counts.I :love1 the crinkley baby.He excels for type and size.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hehe, I was the first to see him when he was still 'fresh' (4 hours old) well.. appart from widwife, Mum and Dad of course 
So crazy, the widwife arrived at their house 6 minutes before micah was born!! My sister in law said she barely had time to put her gloves on! 
I have pictures of his face, but my mum doesn't know how to control the flash so he looks a bit like a monster! he's going to be a blue eyed, dark haired boy Just like his daddy!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's fantastic Megs....welcome to the NMC! 
Hope to see you at lots of shows, starting with Swindon next week   

Your brother looks alot like you.
xx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Yay your a member of the NMC! welcome to the family.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on both counts, I've just joined NMC too and have been enjoying reading the show reports, I hope you get 5 mins here and there to read yours with a hot cup of coffee- a rare treat with a new baby in the house!! Love the 1st family pic


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha, i'm taking all the booklets to work on weds and thursday so I can read them. I don't live with them though, so glad, the eldest son is constantly hyper! Far different from my two neices- such a difference between guys and gals that I never realised!

Tratallen, thanks  We're very similar in likes and personality aswell


----------

